# Need suggestions for filling a large knot hole...



## highclimber20 (Nov 11, 2011)

I am making a bar out of a large Cherry slab (approx. 6' x 16") and on one end is a large knot hole that really adds character. I would like to fill the hole with a clear, sand-able filler (epoxy?) to retain its appeal. Any suggestions? The hole is about 3" diameter with parts of the decayed branch still intact.


----------



## efrisbee (Nov 11, 2011)

*Old trick from rifle stock repair*

I have drilled out knots, holes, etc. then expoxy'd in a dowel, sanded, and finished


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

efrisbee said:


> I have drilled out knots, holes, etc. then expoxy'd in a dowel, sanded, and finished


He wants to keep the knot hole.


g


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You said epoxy. Is there any reason you do not want to use epoxy? It would be fine.

George


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Not sure what your going to use for a top coat but I use a bartop epoxy which you can also use to fill large holes. Only trick is that you need to fill it a little at a time so you can get rid of the air bubbles and keep it clear. You can then flood the whole top with the epoxy which gives a deep high gloss shine and protects great.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Epoxy would be my first choice. If the slab is fairly thick, You might want to create a template and rout a hole from the underside, say about 1/2 way through, then plug it. That will leave you less depth to fill. 
Pour it in multiple pours. on the last pour of 1/4" depth, you could add some crushed stone and blackened epoxy.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Casting resin will also work and is easier to work with and cheaper.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

highclimber20 said:


> I am making a bar out of a large Cherry slab (approx. 6' x 16") and on one end is a large knot hole that really adds character. I would like to fill the hole with a clear, sand-able filler (epoxy?) to retain its appeal. Any suggestions? The hole is about 3" diameter with parts of the decayed branch still intact.


Let's see pic's. sometimes knot holes and imperfections are character. How big is hole you want to fill?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Oh sorry you said 3" my bad


----------



## efrisbee (Nov 11, 2011)

*Follow up*

I also save all scraps of wood etc. make sawdust out of them, mix them with white glue and use that for filling in the gaps. The wood, and color then matches.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Big Dave said:


> Casting resin will also work and is easier to work with and cheaper.


That'll work, too. I buy the epoxy in quantity and use it for a lot of projects. So, my first thought is always the epoxy.


----------

